# Deer



## laptop100

what are some good deer recipies?


----------



## RIVER RATT

I like to put a loin or a roast in the crockpot all day...You can add carrots patatos, and beff broth for flavor...I take the leftovers and mix in my favorit BB sause, and make sandwiches...You cant beat a good bowl of deer chili after the hunt...2 lbs. of burger, 1 small can of chili ( no beans ), 1 small can of chili with beans, 2 cans of chilibeans, 1 big bottle of tomato juice, ( use 3/4 to all of it depending on how soupe or thick you like it...Add Chili powder, and pepper...If I make it, Ill add three packs of burger, and you will need the hole bottle of tomato juice...You can add a cup or two of water if its to thick...If I have some, Ill add onoin powder for tast...


----------



## ac700wildcat

I like to season a deer roast with some venison seasoning I have and let it sit in the fridge for about an hour. After that I get a cast iron pan nice and hot and put some vegetable oil in and then sear all sides of the roast very well. Put it in the crock pot on low with a couple packets of aj jus sauce (if thats how you spell it) mixed up. Start this in the morning sometime and eat it at supper time and it is great.


----------



## Danimal

Here are a few...

Backstraps...

I like to marinate (overnight) backstraps in: Yoshida's Gourmet sauce, wine, Montreal Steak Seasoning, garlic powder. Allow to come to room temp and grill until med. rare to medium.

A buddy likes to butterfly backstraps and spread Montreal steak seasoning, a layer of bacon then roll it up. Then grill til done.

I also like to make venison stew (just like a simple beef stew) with venison cubes.

Last year I made the best venison burger that I have EVER had, 80% venison, 20% beef fat and Italian seasoning.

I've been making a lot (for me) of sausage. Last month I made 25 lbs of sausage (20 lbs of Italian (2 different types) and 5 lbs of summer sausage).

I used seasoning kits from Eastman Outdoors for the Summer sasuage and 1/2 of the Italian sausage. The other Italian sausage was made with LEM seasoning kit.

I used a mix of 70% venison, 20% pork shoulder and 10% beef shoulder for all of the sausage.

The Italian sausage was stuffed into bratwurst and breakfast sized casings. There is JUST enough fat in them to carefully grill and keep them moist without being greasy or dry.

The summer sausage was stuffed into 2" fiberous casings and smoked for 5 hrs at 200 degrees. I kept refilling the wood box every hour or so to keep the smoke billowing. My only mistake.... I ONLY made 5 lbs of it!


----------



## Gildog

When you guys cut out the backstraps, do you cut it into 1" chops before freezing? If not, how big are the pieces of backstrap that you freeze?


----------



## Danimal

depends on what I plan on doing with them! Sometimes I cut them into chops about 4-5 inches long.... (individual servings) or 10-12 inches long for multiple servings....

My wife grew up in Baltimore City and she will not try any game (except for pheasant). So I package a lot of single servings and I eat well!


----------



## saltydawg

I messed up a strap the other night, I like to leave mine kinda large and cut into the middle of it making a big pocket from the top and took chopped mushrooms, onions and garlic mixed it with a stick of butter and stuffed it into the middle. Then I wrapped the bottom of it with foil, put sliced bacon on the top and placed it in my gas smoker/oven and cooked it slow with water at 225 degrees for 3 hours it was done when the bacon got crispy. don't loose the juice and make a wine gravy with it when done and slice it onto a bed of wild rice with the gravy ontop....

some messed up eating


----------



## Danimal

SD,

You poor bastrd...I feel sorry for you...messing up a backstrap like that. You should be ashamed of yourself!

I think I need to mess one up like that too, .... (just to understand how bad tou messed up,....of course)


----------



## ogger

Here is one for you to try take your back strap cut into 6-8" long chunks then put it to a meat slicer set to about 1/8" slice up then put into some thing that you can soak it in take a bottle of zeasty italian dressing, salt, pepper, and any other spice. I let it soak in that mixture for at least 12hours, but as long as 2 days. Then put a little butter in pan wait till it is melted then add the meat and jucie into the pan and slow cook on low-med heat. I made this for my sisterinlaw that doesn't eat deer. when se was done she said that was the best meal she had, opps :lol: i didn't tell her that it was deer. you can even just make it as a sandwich


----------



## mrmcgee

I like marinating my deer steaks in Game Tame marinade. It's made by Allegro for any game meat. It adds an awesome taste and cuts down the game taste of that big buck I shot.

a guy at works says he thaws his deer steaks in milk, in the fridge, all night then wraps them in bacon and grills them. I haven't tried it yet but it sure sounds good!!


----------



## Ricoroadking

Here is my "Rico's Famous Deer/Hog Leg Roast"
Thaw Deer Leg or Hog Leg, stab it multiple times, slam sliced garlic cloves in..season with Cavenders Greek Seasoning, white pepper, black pepper, and a little comino-spelled wrong. Preheat oven to 375. Put it in with potatoes, celery, and onion and cook uncovered 2.5 hours turning at 1 1/2 hour, take out let cool. De-bone leg and cartilage Get grease off top if any. Add one can of Coconut Milk...not Cream of Coco..COCONUT MILK!
Put back in oven for 1 hour. Done..and get ready to fight'em off for more!

P.S ... The coconut takes out the wild especially Wild Boar also I had Javelina Gesada down near the Mexican Border...never knew it was Javelina until they told me...I think the Comino hides a multitude of sins.
Cheers!
Rico


----------

